# Greg's spice rack



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

When Greg came to me about building a spice rack I said sure, what I thought and what he had in mind were far removed!! I thought "a spicr rack". His idea is 7" wide, 63" high and 30" deep!!! No, you read it right!! This spice rack will occupy the space between his fridge and the wall. Well we went to town cut out the material and yours truly messed up so we started again, this time success, we have lift off. 

The back, sides and shelves are1/2" pre finished Birch which we chose not to refinish. 

Where are the pics?? OK I messed up twice at least!! 

Pics 1-3 the dry run and fitting things for glue up. When I make dry runs if anything changes I fix the problem and do another dry run until there are no more problems at the dry run stage.

Pic 4 the glue up. This went very well. The spacing on thr shelves were 4 1/2" and 6".

Pic 5 each shelf has a finished front edge with a 3/4" lip so things don't slide off the shelf.

Pic 6 Gluing onto the front edge a 6 and 3/4 finished piece. This was ripped down from an 8"X3/4"X6' to cover the opening at the front. We planed the Oak down to just less than 3/8". Because the piece is so narrow we did not want it to look over powering,

Pics 7-10 We are cutting, planing and using the router to put detail on the trim the trim for the front. Again we planed it to 3/8" and made it only 1 3/8" wide for the visual effect.

Pics 11, 12 the finished end glued up, sanded and first coat of stain (we are tryig to match the existing. We're close but not there yet.

I plan to post to the end. Greg had to order 28" full extension glides and those will be here Wednesday and by then the finish should be complete and we can take it to his house and install it.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry, that is impressive. I agree with you on the dry fit ups...I am pretty anal about getting things right. My old man used to say I was very slow but did good work, but why get in a hurry? The build is looking real good.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the way this is coming out, looking forward to see the finished product. If you can, post some picks of it in action (in the open position) if you can. 

Me and the wife have actually been looking at a few plans for these slide-out pantries because our pantry is currently wire shelving and there is a lot of dead space that is wasted. Also, stuff gets lost in the back. The door to our pantry is 24" wide, and the pantry is 24" deep, so it's a matter of dividing it up somehow to make a row of these "spice racks".


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a very nice spice rack, Jerry. Looks like it will hold plenty of Oregano and Cumin.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Jerry,
Very good looking spice rack....I didn't know that there were that many spices in the known world.
I also now know why I can't find clamps in the stores.....you cornered the market..Your lookin good..

Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a nice spice rack, Jerry.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Job Jerry !
Thats one mondo spice rack !


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

That's alotta spice! I really like the trim out on the sides stands out nice, adds depth and character


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

Your shop must be staying warmer than mine with all those projects you have going.

That is one whopper of a spice rack... be sure to leave a slot for the Tums :sarcastic:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice Jerry....... can't wait for the final pics


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. As stated we had a rough start but has turned out fairly well. I know what ya'll mean about the "spice rack" part. When I think of a spice rack, I see that little rack on the wall not this!!! I will be posting the installtion so we can all see where it will abide, I have seen the sThank you all for your kind words. As stated we had a rough start but has turned out fairly well. I know what ya'll mean about the "spice rack" part. When I think of a spice rack, I see that little rack on the wall not this!!! I will be posting the installtion so we can all see where it will abide, I have seen the space and must tell you that this will add to the cupboard space.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that's what I call a SPICE rack! WOW! I want one!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Deb, that's not a spice rack, that's a pantry on wheels.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jerry: Nope, that's a "normal" working kitchen setup. Here's one I did for an active cook (Me) using Fountain Square jars. I've since found the jars in all sizes from the ones on the bottom row to something a bit smaller than the spice jars on the rack on the left.

Next kitchen will be this on steroids


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good Ron, the unique thing about his is in the fact that it will slide in and out between the fridge and wall. At least I think that is unique.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

At first I thought the rack was too big (was thinking small shaker type)..... but after seeing Ron's finished and filled it's perfectespecially on wheels


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome rack! I thought I had a lot of spices. WOW


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, I've been staring at at your spice rack since you posted it, in disbelief, I didn't know there was sufficient spices in all your local supermarkets to fill it! That said, me thinks you've done a wonderful job.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Jerry, I've been staring at at your spice rack since you posted it, in disbelief, I didn't know there was sufficient spices in all your local supermarkets to fill it! That said, me thinks you've done a wonderful job.


Thank you Harry, I sure choked whe He gave me the dimensions. It just wasn't what I had invisoned.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice work Jerry. I love your shop and all those clamps!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The spice rack left last night, we will put it in tomorrow afternoon. pic 1 is the out the door shot, pic 2 is the color match I was trying to achieve. Seems rhe door was not as reprsenative as Greg thought. I will see for myself tomorrow!! The last is how it will be attached to the wall using two 88# 28" drawer glides, the weight will be supported by two 2" fixed casters one front, one rear. How will all this turn out? Come back Saturday and find out!!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Jerry, looks good. I am as anxious as you to see it installed.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> The spice rack left last night, we will put it in tomorrow afternoon. pic 1 is the out the door shot, pic 2 is the color match I was trying to achieve. Seems rhe door was not as reprsenative as Greg thought. I will see for myself tomorrow!! The last is how it will be attached to the wall using two 88# 28" drawer glides, the weight will be supported by two 2" fixed casters one front, one rear. How will all this turn out? Come back Saturday and find out!!


Hi Jerry:

I note on the back side the drawer sliders that you're using. I need to know how effective those are when the rack is full. I have a similar installation but I was going to use above & below sliders as sold by LeeValley.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Jerry:
> 
> I note on the back side the drawer sliders that you're using. I need to know how effective those are when the rack is full. I have a similar installation but I was going to use above & below sliders as sold by LeeValley.


Will do, we will be putting the rack on two casters with the idea that they should carry the weight. My main concern is the lateral strength if someone runs into it open.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Installation*

We got this installed Saturday afternoon, all was almost well.

Pic 1 Laying out the space to install

Pic 2 the casters to be used

Pic 3&4 attaching the casters 

Pic 5 rack lacked clearance by 1/16 or less. Greg just went to town on the cabinet till it fit. His house!!

Pic 6 Checking clearance one more time

Pic 7,8,9 mounting the rack to the wall. We used a piece of 3/4 plywood 29"x48". We installed the casters first to establish where the mounting board to the wall should go.

Pic 10 part of the chair rail had to go

I will continue this below, couldn't get all the pics in this reply.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Installation continued.*

To continue the installation. 

Pic 1 the glides attached to the back of the cabinet into the shelf on the front side

Pic 2 the rack installed in the stored position

Pic 3 rack in fully extended position

Pic 4 refrigerator back in place

Pic 5&6 rack fully extended and partially extended

Pic 7 the casters carry all the load the glides jut glide it in and out.

The concerns about lateral are erased with the weight being on the casters.

As you can see the color match isn't!!! It matched the sample I had but not even close!! Fortunately the Mrs's is quite happy color match or no.

BTW the glides used are Accuride 11093 from McMaster carr


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

That's neat, good job 
I'm not sure about the hard rubber wheels on the nice hard wood floor, you know me,, I think I would have use full roller type you see them on hvy. kitchen appliances.. that rack may hold a ton of stuff, not a real ton but many lbs.

========



xplorx4 said:


> To continue the installation.
> 
> Pic 1 the glides attached to the back of the cabinet into the shelf on the front side
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi jerry,
you guys did a great job. but i do have the feeling that if it were yours, you would have tried to blend or conceal the front of it by the refrigerator. 

i know your work always to be top quality.

the front looks like oak and the cabinets something else.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

Looks good, novel idea for using wasted space.


I agree with Levon, If it was set in a little bit further in, maybe at the same depth as the rest of the base cabinets, it might look a little bit better.

But- as I have learned- as long as momma's happy...


Great project, great photo shoots


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations, I think that turned out pretty nice!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry,

Great job.
I agree with Doug that it is good use for otherwise wasted space.

Don't the slides normally come in pairs? Did you use 2 right hand slides or can they be inverted?

James


----------



## coyote (Mar 26, 2009)

Hummmmm I am more interrested in the final PIES but the pics will be ok for now lol Thats quite a spice rack makes mine look like a doll house rack


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments, you are right that the cabinets must be a different species, not sure what, I would have preferred doing the face differently but it was their call as was the color. I was reminded of several principles on this one, for example: visit the job before you ever start, get and keep on hand a color sample to begin trying to match. As for the species next time match it. The finish is glossy and that is what they wanted, even while there I asked his wife if she would prefer satin and she said leave it!! How far out it finished was their call, for me I am not sure how I might have made it but I think you are correct Lavon I would have finished it differently. As for the casters, that was last minute so I will suggest he watch them and change if needed.

Overall I am happy with the outcome. When Greg came to the shop to build a spice rack, I thought small and he would do it all, and that is not how it turned out! It seemed the further into the project we went the more involved I got until I seemed to have the lead which would have been fine except I was working on another project that had to be finished January 12th . That one is “Martha’s banquet center pieces” and I will post that tomorrow.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*The color just buggs me!!*

This was what I had to go by and things seemed to change. I know Deb just let it go and I will in time!! It's just that it is so "in your face"!!

Lavon I think there is a misrepresentation and that you were perhaps thinking that when closed it still protruded into the room? I never showed it all the way back with the refrigerator in place, should have though!! When it is pushed all the way in it is flush with the refrigerator and with the wall to the right.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Jerry,

thanks for mentioning that. after looking again i can now tell it isnt all the way back.

Jerry, as i said you did an excelant job! it wasnt your fault about the color. but i know what you mean, its hard to not let something like that bug you. we all see things in our projects that we would have done different, its human nature.

but as you said, you did what they wanted.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great job and design Jerry!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job! Now that is what we call a spice rack!!!!!!!

Showed it to my wife.

Now she wants to know how far can we move the refrigerator.:sarcastic: 

The internet is a wonderful thing but sometimes, just sometimes...........


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello Jerry

That is sure a great looking spice rack. And being able to put it in between the frig and the wall is a great idea. If some of the wives see this in the might be some guys on this forum who may suddenly have a spice rack to make. Once again a great job.

Bob


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya know, with the right kinda glides, that would make one heckuva tool caddy!!!! 

*the wheels are a turnin*


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Now she wants to know how far can we move the refrigerator.:sarcastic:...


Mine want's me to make it in our 5.25" gap... :blink: I gotta rethink showing her cool projects on this site


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We had a total of 7 1/2" wall to refrigerator to work with. The shelf is 4 1/2" deep plus 1/2" plywood for the back, 1/2" for glides, 1/2 or 3/4" on the wall to mount to (we used 3/4" plywood, seemed stronger) we used 6 1/4" and could have gotten by with 6". The only way I could see 5 1/4" is to leave off the wall mount plywood and go straight to the wall. For my part, I pressed for the 3/4" mounting plywood real hard, can't see going to the wall without at least 1/2" plywood. If you decide to build it, just let me know and I will pass on what help I can.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Wonderful job Jerry. My daughter would like one but with growth lamps in it and pots to grow the spices. Will that fit between the frig and the wall?


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> If you decide to build it, just let me know and I will pass on what help I can.


Thanks for the specs, I just might have to take some more measurements when I get home tonight and see how things look. I actually have room for 5.25" plus a .5" backer board, as the area the spice rack would pull out into has a window with ~.5" molding that I would need to clear... Forgetting about the backerboard, I didn't count that .5" in my 5.25" I mentioned earlier.

My wife just took off for a few weeks to see family, so now would be a great time to suprise her with something like this, but, naturally I have other projects I wanted to get done during this time as well.

Hmm... decisions, decisions. :wacko:

I'll be in touch if I decide to move forward with it. Thanks!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure how much room your talking about, just have to run the figures to see how much shelf space you have.




vikingcraftsman said:


> Wonderful job Jerry. My daughter would like one but with growth lamps in it and pots to grow the spices. Will that fit between the frig and the wall?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I can help just let me know. I will send you a PM with phone number if you want to call some time.




pdxKris said:


> Thanks for the specs, I just might have to take some more measurements when I get home tonight and see how things look. I actually have room for 5.25" plus a .5" backer board, as the area the spice rack would pull out into has a window with ~.5" molding that I would need to clear... Forgetting about the backerboard, I didn't count that .5" in my 5.25" I mentioned earlier.
> 
> My wife just took off for a few weeks to see family, so now would be a great time to suprise her with something like this, but, naturally I have other projects I wanted to get done during this time as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> If I can help just let me know. I will send you a PM with phone number if you want to call some time.


Thanks for the phone numbers! I tend to be more of an email person, but if I get myself into a jam you just may hear from me 

After looking things over last night I think I have just enough room to pull this off. Her widest spice container right now is just a hair over 3.25" deep (and she's always looking for an excuse to buy new containers anyway!). If my numbers are right, I think I'll end up with a 3.5" shelf.

My only concern at this point is how to match the rest of the cabinets without spending a whole lot on the outward facing panel. Our kitchen is an IKEA kitchen, using the ÄDEL Medium brown color (hxxp://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40022712). Any ideas?

(If you'd like me to spin up a new thread, just let me know. I tried to PM you, but I haven't reached the obligatory post count yet.)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will PM my e-mail address to you.




pdxKris said:


> Thanks for the phone numbers! I tend to be more of an email person, but if I get myself into a jam you just may hear from me
> 
> After looking things over last night I think I have just enough room to pull this off. Her widest spice container right now is just a hair over 3.25" deep (and she's always looking for an excuse to buy new containers anyway!). If my numbers are right, I think I'll end up with a 3.5" shelf.
> 
> ...


----------

